# The Killing: Exklusiver Trailer zum Krimidrama



## Phean (2. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Killing: Exklusiver Trailer zum Krimidrama* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Killing: Exklusiver Trailer zum Krimidrama


----------



## LeoBob (2. Juli 2016)

Ist eine unglaublich gute Serie. Habe sie schon vor 1-2 Jahren angeschaut. Ein Fall zieht sich über eine ganze Staffel und ist unglaublich spannend.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2016)

Sehr gute Serie!

Hab das Original leider noch nicht gesehen - das möchte ich mir auch gerne ansehen, wenns mal auf Netflix / Prime kommen sollte.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich mochte The Killing, hätte aber auch Red Herring - The TV Series heißen können, besonders dank der ersten zwei Staffeln. 



Spoiler



Nimmt man die ganzen falschen Fährten heraus, welche die ersten beiden Staffel teils leider sehr ziehen, könnte man auch einfach das Staffelfinale der zweiten Staffel mit dem Finale der ersten ersetzen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (2. Juli 2016)

An sich war der Plot ja ganz spannend, auch die Auflösung war toll, nur ; 
24 Folgen auf EINEN Mord zu konzentrieren, sorry, das geht gar nicht...

"24" z.B. hat dieselbe Anzahl an Folgen pro Staffel, nur dass dort aber auch jede Menge (hanebüchener) Sachen passieren...


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2016)

War ja nicht so, als ob es nur einen Mord gegeben hätte und sonst nichts passiert wäre.


----------

